# Spanish Harlem - Rebecca Pidgeon



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem - YouTube


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

http://alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/large/****-yeah-gtfo-l.png


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

YOU SAID YOUR FINGER WAS A GUN.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zblAiD3nYvk

It would have been better if her hair was coiffed and she covered up her knees, maybe some nice dress pants.

Then it would be taken more seriously


----------

